
The XL axioms: reconciling Lisp and C++ hackers - MaysonL
http://grenouille-bouillie.blogspot.com/2010/06/xl-axioms-reconciling-lisp-and-c.html
======
jpr
That looks like a nice solution. I wonder what the question was.

